# Who should be our starting SF?



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

We got Keith, Kukoc, or Dez.

Keith is a good scorer and a decent rebounder, but can drag a team down, like in the playoffs. But he was injured, and he should be healthy.

Kukoc makes the offense work like a well oiled machine, but really showed his age last year.

Dez is an amazing athlete and has an ever improving offensive game, but is undersized and can be dominated by bigger forwards.

So, thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Van Horn, if only because the other two seem to do fine off the bench yet I get the impression that Van Horn wouldn't work well in that situation. He just feels like the type who needs to get in a rhythm to really get going, which is much harder to do as a bench player.

Besides that, I think Van Horn is just the best of the bunch. Mason is a perfect 6th man type, and Kukoc isn't young enough to be a full time starter any more.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dez mason no doubt. i mean come on slam dunk contest winner


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

KVH!

Desmond is a good player but KVH is better all-around. Desmond should be Redd's back-up at the 2 guard spot imo.

Kukoc should be coming off the bench at this point in his career. He's more useful that way.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Desmond Mason is better suited off the bench for this team IMO. Keith Van Horn is actually a solid player even though he's gotten a lot of crap from being traded every year.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Its Keith....Like everyone else Mason is suited to be startin an redds back up is a perfect role...Kokoc is a old veteran type wit experience ans hould be off the bench..KVH has been startin an should continue to start


----------

